# Artisan Roaster Scope v0.6



## MAKOMO

The version 0.6 of Artisan, an open-source software that helps coffee roasters to record, analyze, and control roast profiles, is now available for Windows, OS X and Linux.

<https:></https:>

The most important changes and additions w.r.t. v0.5.x are as follows.


Monitoring-only mode reporting readings on LCDs without recording

Event sliders e.g. to control the Hottop heater and fan via the HT Roaster Interface

Extended alarms triggered by time and temperature on any curve

Flexible Modbus RTU support allowing temperature reading and device control

Curve smoothing and spike filtering

New localizations: Arabic, German, Greek, Spanish, French, Japanese, Norwegian, Portuguese, Turkish, Dutch, Chinese and Hungarian

Windows installer, and icons on Windows and Linux


See <https:> for a detailed list of changes and the Artisan blog <http:> for details on some of the new features.</http:></https:>

We are deeply grateful for the extensive support we received from many of you, especially in translating Artisan's more than 1200 phrases into several languages (more under preparation). We want to thank Frans Goddijn, Brad Collins, Claudia Raddatz, Marcio Carneiro, Ostnes Runar, Yoshida Minoru, David Lahoz, Savvas Kiretsis, Wa'il, Lukas Kolbe, Oliver Schirmer, Kristoffer Johansson, Çetin Barut, Rubens Gardelli, Kyle Iseminger, Kalle Deligeorgakis, Matthew Sewell, Carlito Smith, Rich Helms, Carlos Pascual, Ingo, David Trebilcock, Matt Fischler, Jim Gallt, Gunnar Troll, Alex Fan, Piet Dijk, Bertrand Souville, Zoltán Kis and many others.

We do not take donations. But if you are using Artisan in a commercial setting, it would make us (and some others) happy if you would donate to Coffee Kids <http:></http:>, a non-profit organization devoted to improving the quality of life for children and families in coffee growing regions around the world.

The Artisan team


----------



## ronsil

This has been around for some time but works no better than RoastLogger (created by Greenbean of TMC).

The Arduino Boards & shields necessary for Hottop conversion will not work with both pieces of software.

You need to make the decision Artisan or RoastLogger. They are not interchangeable.


----------



## MAKOMO

ronsil said:


> This has been around for some time but works no better than RoastLogger (created by Greenbean of TMC).


Artisan has a slightly different scope than RoastLogger and supports a different set of hardware (incl. commercially used Modbus RTU devices). It is in some respects more experimental than RoastLogger that it features an unlimited number of curves that can be recorded and automatically computed via some mathematical formulas.



ronsil said:


> The Arduino Boards & shields necessary for Hottop conversion will not work with both pieces of software.
> 
> You need to make the decision Artisan or RoastLogger. They are not interchangeable.


Not exactly correct. The TC4 can be easily loaded with either firmware using a simple click on the Arduino software. However, once the RoastLogger firmware is loaded to the TC4, it will not work with Artisan and the other way around.


----------



## Glenn

Nice to see Coffeekids supported


----------



## aphelion

Askari said:


> This has been around for some time but works no better than RoastLogger. especially the Arduino Boards & shields are very mandatory for Hottop conversion will not work with both pieces of software.


Dude, why have you copied ronsil's text above? (and changed a few words...)


----------



## Guest

Most people that are familiar with the brand are familiar with their exclusive door-to-door and online sales operation.A well made brush will help you achieve a more natural glow by giving you better control as you highlight the contours of your bone structure. mac makeup While I don't recommend lipstick for men, sometimes it is necessary to use a touch of a natural-colored lipstick to erase a possible line between the lips and the edges of the base makeup.Hence, all their products are definitely of good quality and unique too. MAC Make up A manicure set will ensure that your hands and feet always look good.They are known to be highly toxic and have caused rashes and allergic reactions. MAC makeup Australia As time progressed, women who wore red lipstick cosmetics were thought to be "fast" or "floozies" with their red tempting lips.these days, the bills are always wrong and most guest entertainers have to end up


----------

